# Psalm chanting resource



## au5t1n (May 30, 2010)

Hey all my psalm singers,

I just stumbled across this incredible web page where you can listen to all the psalms being chanted from the King James Version. This is beautiful and a great resource for memorizing Scripture and singing psalms at the same time! I hope you recognize it for the goldmine it is:

Psalm Tones


----------



## TexanRose (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you! Very interesting! I'm still not quite sure how chanting usually works--is he singing from a written melody line, or "winging it"? I would love to hear recordings of chanting done by a group.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 28, 2010)

If you explore the site, there is an explanation elsewhere on the site. Basically each verse is typically divided into two half-verses. The musical tension rises in the first half and falls in the second. There is a definite melody for each psalm (several melodies reused in multiple psalms) but it is pretty monotonous until the end of each half-verse. There are rules for how the melody applies depending on the final syllables of the half-verse. The rules are complicated and I have found it simpler to learn by listening and singing along.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks. Looks fun!


----------

